# Let's talk weed eaters



## Jack Straw (Apr 17, 2012)

I am a trustee on a local cemetery board and we need a new weed eater. I am considering getting a Stihl from the local dealer. I don't have a model in mind yet. Any suggestions/ or other brands?


----------



## lukem (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to do the mowing and trimming at a cemetary back in high school when I worked for a landscaper.  We had a couple Stihls...a big straight shaft monster and a couple lightweight curved shaft ones.  If I was doing the cemetary I would grab the lightweight trimmer.  The weight difference adds up when you carry it around all day.  

To this day I still hate trimming.  That =$&*#%&$ cemetery ruined it for me.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 17, 2012)

I mowed the cemetery for a couple of hours today and it's a tough job. I wouldn't want to mow it all summer!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 17, 2012)

Echo makes some real nice ones as well. Contrary to popular belief they are not box store equitment though home depot sells them too. They have a large dealer network and good customer service in my experience.

Pete


----------



## semipro (Apr 17, 2012)

Consider going with a 4 stroke (cycle) model. They're quieter, strong, cleaner burning and don't make you smell bad, and you don't have to mix gas and oil or worry if someone forgot the oil.

I have a Honda line trimmer and love it. It uses the same proven 4 stroke motor used in their small generators.


----------



## pen (Apr 17, 2012)

My stihl weed eater has seen a lot of hours (used to mow about 8-10 lawns besides my own as a side job), is on it's 16th season this year, and still fires on the second pull religiously. In this time I have needed to do virtually nothing to it (still the original spark plug) other than to readjust the carb about once a year, clean air filter, and add more fuel/oil and trimmer line. I do believe I pulled the shaft apart and re-lubed that, but if that was this machine it was a good while ago.

Mine is an fs-40, but the new fs-40's have at the very least a different case on them and claim to be more fuel efficient, etc, etc.  So it may be comparing apples to oranges.

I'll also add, that I used to work for a golf course that was literally in the middle of the woods. All of the wooded area between the holes on this 18 hole course was trimmed by weedeaters. There would be weeks where each trimmer (they had 4-5 in operation) would be run 8 hours a day for sometimes up to 10 working days before getting a break. These each had their throttles wired wide open (if they guys could slow the engine down, they wouldn't trim as fast). It was common even under these type of commercial conditions for the units to go 4-5 years before getting rebuilt. They used stihl fs-110's.

All I can say if the newest models are of the same caliber as those I have used in the past, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.

pen


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 17, 2012)

I own a Husqvarna, but a Stihl, Redmax, or Echo (any Professional series) will fit the bill also... It will be the last one you buy. 

I have a 20 yr old Kawasaki Commercial Backpack leafblower that will out do most new ones today... Just add gas...  

Spend a little more money now and save a lot later (from buying a new one a fee yrs down the road)


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 18, 2012)

Funny Pen should mention the trimmer torture test (golf course!), lol.  The course I worked on had a couple anceint RedMax trimmers and was buying new Ryobi's or whatever was on sale at the box stores every spring.  They seldom made it more than 2/3's of the way through the season. A few years ago, they bought 3 Stihl FS55's on my recommendation and I believe this will be season number 3 for those "Homeowner" Stihls.

I own a FS110R and love it.  Liked it enough to recommend my Dad buy one too.  That man has never heard of a bush hog.   He uses trimmers to knock down thick 2'+ grass all summer long up and down the farm's many laneways.

If you don't need the blade/attachment capability, I'd recommend the FS100RX.  It's the same 4-mix engine as the FS110 (quiet, powerful, fuel efficient) but runs a hollow driveshaft and special gearbox to save a lot of weight down low where it counts.  You can't go wrong with any of Stihl's trimmers, especially from the commercial line-up.

Husqvarna also makes some very nice, lightweight and powerful pro-line trimmers.


----------



## begreen (Apr 18, 2012)

I also used to have a Ryobi. Finally got tired of the annual repairs and got a Stihl FS90 with the handle bars and a double-shoulder harness. With this set up I can work for hours. I would go Stihl pro or Echo pro. Less vibration, easy starts and very reliable.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 18, 2012)

Used Echo quite a bit myself.  Also very good machines.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 18, 2012)

I have an Echo chainsaw and it's been very reliable. One reason I'm thinking about getting a Stihl is that the dealer is closer. I don't get down by the Echo dealer that often.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 18, 2012)

I always have preferred straight shaft trimmers . . . seems to me that most of the higher grade trimmers are straight shafted . . . figure there is a reason for this.

I also have to say I would go with the newer four stroke engines -- very easy to start and wicked quiet. Our ATV Club has a Husquvarna trimmer and it's a dream to run -- when it's idling it is barely making a noise.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't even know that they made 4 stroke weed eaters. That woud make things easier, having one less gas can, and not having to buy 2 stroke oil.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 18, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I didn't even know that they made 4 stroke weed eaters. That woud make things easier, having one less gas can, and not having to buy 2 stroke oil.


 
And it's actually pretty surprising how the weight is comparable to a two stroke . . . I would highly suggest stopping by a local shop and having them fire one up . . . they're pretty amazing.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 19, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I always have preferred straight shaft trimmers . . . seems to me that most of the higher grade trimmers are straight shafted . . . figure there is a reason for this.


 
Only advantage a curved shaft offers is cost and lightweight.  Curved shaft designs consume more power from having the drive cable flexed constantly.  I also frequently spin my trimmer 90 deg and use it like an edger for crisp edges along the driveway and sidewalks.  Try that with a curved shaft unit!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 19, 2012)

I run 2 stihl FS90R's which is the smallest straight shaft trimmer Stihl makes. No issues at all for years other than replacing the pullcord. Echo makes good ones too that are usually known for being lighter than the stihl's. It's already been said: Other than straight gassing it, it will be the last trimmer you buy.

FWIW, just b/c it has a "straight shaft" does NOT always mean it's a "SOLID" shaft. Solid shafts will take much more abuse, torque, and transfers power to the head better.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 19, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:


> I run 2 stihl FS90R's which is the smallest straight shaft trimmer Stihl makes. No issues at all for years other than replacing the pullcord. Echo makes good ones too that are usually known for being lighter than the stihl's. It's already been said: Other than straight gassing it, it will be the last trimmer you buy.
> 
> FWIW, just b/c it has a "straight shaft" does NOT always mean it's a "SOLID" shaft. Solid shafts will take much more abuse, torque, and transfers power to the head better.


 
FS90 is the smallest SOLID shaft unit.  The FS55/56 is the smallest straight shaft.


----------



## stee6043 (Apr 19, 2012)

After trashing a couple "disposable" weed eaters I finally bought a Stihl FS80 two or three years ago.  I've been exceedingly pleased with it.  And I truly grin the entire time when I mount the three bladed "death star" attachment to it.  I'd recommend the FS series to anyone that would listen.  And I'm just a homeowner, for what it's worth....


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll add to the Stihl fan club - I have one, and it's a workhorse. I run it hard and long, and not one problem in 5 years.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 20, 2012)

Does Stihl have a 4 stroke model?


----------



## semipro (Apr 20, 2012)

I think straight shaft models use a rigid shaft and gears to transmit the power to the head where curved shaft models use flexible cables from motor to head.  I believe the cables are less durable.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 20, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Does Stihl have a 4 stroke model?


 

Stihl has a 4-Mix engine which is a hybrid.  It runs like a 4 stroke (with valves and a cam lobe) but lubes like a 2 stroke.  Been around almost a decade now IIRC and has proven very reliable.  I have two, my FS110R and BR600 are both 4-Mix engines.  Trimmer sounds low and rumbly.  Love it!  Both are easy on fuel too.

FS90-FS130 (and their KM cousins) are all 4-Mix trimmers.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 20, 2012)

semipro said:


> I think straight shaft models use a rigid shaft and gears to transmit the power to the head where curved shaft models use flexible cables from motor to head. I believe the cables are less durable.


 
Some straight shaft models actually use a cable to transmit power from the engine to the gearbox.  They are more forgiving of a slightly bent shaft which helps out the commercial cutters so they don't have to throw an otherwise good trimmer in the junk heap or fork out $$ to replace the tube.  The cables have proven plenty durable, at least in the Stihl/Echo/Husky/RedMax/etc. models.  They won't like the abuse of cutting saplings with a blade but will run grass blades and string heads just fine.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 24, 2012)

And the winner is......A Stihl model # FS 55R for $219. I liked how lite it is, the straight shaft and the price. I purchased a 6 pack of synthetic oil which doubled the warrantee from 2 to 4 years. Thank you for all of your suggestions.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2012)

A well proven beast of a machine.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 24, 2012)

I am tempted to get 1 for myself .


----------

